# SHENZHEN | Baoneng City | 200m x 2 | 150m x 11 | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.baoneng.com/project/about.aspx?Ptypeid=178
http://www.baoneng.com/web/Industrial.htm?tags=1&newsid=178


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By x-3.14


----------



## lowenmeister (Oct 1, 2012)

I can count 97 200m+ skyscrapers that are uc,prep or finished. Shenzhen is getting closer to being the first city that breaches 100 mark of 200m+ skyscraper uc,prep or finished, shouldnt be long now.


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

New design according to gaoloumi (two 200m and 15 150m buildings):
by wxwx99:
The model:








The height:








The render (source: http://www.baoneng.com/web/industrial.htm?tags=1&newsid=178):








And the progress (by 1788111): 








I think the building u/c in the front of the picture is the 200m one, but I am not 100% sure...


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

sweet :cheers:


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper (Jul 7, 2009)

This is definitely U/C!


----------



## totaleclipse1985 (Dec 6, 2013)

Where exactly is this on the map?


----------



## totaleclipse1985 (Dec 6, 2013)

http://www.baoneng.com/web/Industrial.htm?tags=1&newsid=178

UC and 11x 150m; 2x 200m. Shenzhen is on fire!


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper (Jul 7, 2009)

totaleclipse1985 said:


> Where exactly is this on the map?


Over the last days I've added all projects in Shenzhen that we have threads for to Wikimapia. This one is located here


----------



## totaleclipse1985 (Dec 6, 2013)

That's excellent work! Perhaps also post it on the Shenzhen projects page so that more people see it 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=386552&page=53


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-02-13 by 深南向上 










2016-04-29 by 1788111


----------



## HT (May 6, 2004)

Thanks for the update.

Is there any information about the number of stories yet?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-08-12 by mate8


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-02-15 by 浪迹一生


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-07-27 by 浪迹一生


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@kanye, @zwamborn, @Munwon, are there updates?


----------

